# Giveaway-300mm PVC pipe- E Melb.



## Danwood (20/9/13)

Snagged some pipe which was getting chucked at work.

7 pieces are up for grabs (not including the shorter, silver one in the middle, smart arses!).

They range from about 750mm - 1100mm. A ball-lock is 640mm, so all are tall enough, just depends how much connector/keg charger/ice space you need. When inserted, there's 45mm ice-room around the keg.

They need a clean and my cuts are a bit ragged (was rushing to get home), but non are cracked.

Lastly, the centre one (4) was the pipe end, so has a slight collar at the base.

Pick up from Ringwood East. I belive a couple of brews are customary? 

From left to right, lengths are numbered 1-7.

Place your AHB name next to your desired piece. One each until 8pm ish Sat night, then grab the remainders if there are any.

1
2
3
4
5
6
7

Ensure you copy all previous participants please.

Cheers, Dan


----------



## lukec (20/9/13)

Is that second hand 300mm DWV. Was it sewer or storm water.


----------



## r055c0 (20/9/13)

Keen as mustard, thanks mate! I'll be out that way tomorrow morning if that suits, can make it another time if not.

1 ro55c0
2
3
4
5
6
7


----------



## Danwood (20/9/13)

lukec said:


> Is that second hand 300mm DWV. Was it sewer or storm water.


Don't know TBH mate. It's been behind the depot at work for at least the last 2-3 years.

There's no other toilet facilities or buildings near the depot, so I would suggest it is unused left-overs from when the yard was built and drainage/sewerage pipes were laid....but dunno, ultimately.


----------



## surly (20/9/13)

ro55c0 said:


> Keen as mustard, thanks mate! I'll be out that way tomorrow morning if that suits, can make it another time if not.
> 
> 1 ro55c0
> 2
> ...


Hey Danwood, 

Is pick-up tomorrow ok? I can't sort you out with a brew or 2 unfortunately as all mine are in kegs and I don't yet have a CPBF.. Yet.
Maybe I can do a service instead? I am heading in to Keg King in the morning and could act as courier or something if you need..?

Otherwise I will withdraw my claim in deference to a bottle wielding member


----------



## breakbeer (20/9/13)

Thanks man, been looking for some of this for ages

1 ro55c0
2 breakbeer
3
4
5
6 Surly
7


Pickup will have to be during the week if that's cool?


----------



## MastersBrewery (20/9/13)

I really do hate all this top gear going in Melbourne, it's a long train trip! Great work Danwood


----------



## Danwood (20/9/13)

@ro55c0 - Tomorrow until 12pm is good for me.

@Surly - Courier service is a good idea, mate. 4 complete keg seal kits pls...I'll sort you out with cash when you arrive.

@Breakbeer - During the week, 4-6pm is good.

Future peoples....Saturday collection until 12pm. During the week, 4-6pm. Not available Sunday, sorry.

Pming my address now to concerned parties...


----------



## stevemc32 (20/9/13)

Solid offer Danwood, well done!


----------



## timmi9191 (20/9/13)

1 ro55c0
2 breakbeer
3
4
5 timmi9191
6 Surly
7

Also pick up during week as have bulk buy pick up tomorrow.

Awesome ok!!


----------



## timmi9191 (20/9/13)

And if no other takers, #7..


----------



## Danwood (20/9/13)

All good, Timmi


----------



## Danwood (21/9/13)

lukec said:


> Is that second hand 300mm DWV. Was it sewer or storm water.


Just giving mine a hose out with PBW.

Comes up well, just outside scratches where it's been moved around over the years (and by me yesterday, towing 30ft of it behind a John Deere Gator...good times!)

Defo stormwater, defo unused.


----------



## Yob (21/9/13)

I'll take a spate Dan if nobody steps up for them

Cheers


----------



## Danwood (21/9/13)

Spate...stormwater....baahaha...fantastic !


----------



## ben_sa (21/9/13)

Gold for a porta keg setup! At the Adelaide swap meets we line them all up. Looks awesome lol


----------



## bullsneck (21/9/13)

1 ro55c0
2 breakbeer
3 bullsneck
4
5 timmi9191
6 Surly
7

Also pick up during week, is that cool?


----------



## Danwood (21/9/13)

No probs, Bullsneck.

I'll quiz you on Belgium when you collect....I'm going for my second visit in a few weeks.

Pming you now.


----------



## Danwood (21/9/13)

1 ro55c0
2 breakbeer
3 bullsneck
4 Yob (via Pm)
5 timmi9191
6 Surly
7

Just no. 7 left until 8pm tonight...then it's going to Timmi9191.

Thanks all !


----------



## surly (21/9/13)

Picked mine up today, cheers Dan


----------



## Danwood (21/9/13)

surly said:


> Picked mine up today, cheers Dan


Good to meet you, Tim. Hope the build goes well.


----------



## Camo6 (21/9/13)

PM sent. Not too late am I?


----------



## Danwood (21/9/13)

Nope, just in time Cam. No.7 is yours.

Sorry timmi9191, just no.5 for you.

All gone, pending collection.

Collection times are as posted. 

Anyone have a source of end caps ?


----------



## Camo6 (21/9/13)

Awesome mate. I'll pm u later re pickup. Cheers


----------



## MastersBrewery (22/9/13)

I think it would be great to see some pic's of these when people have finished.


----------



## Camo6 (25/9/13)

Picked mine up tonight. Nice to meet you too Dan. Looking forward to some of the build pics from these.


----------



## breakbeer (26/9/13)

Sorry I haven't picked mine up yet, last week at this job & getting caned trying to finish everything off

Gonna try & get there tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## Danwood (26/9/13)

No problem, BB. Just text when you're leaving home/work.


----------



## maxim0200 (26/9/13)

MastersBrewery said:


> I really do hate all this top gear going in Melbourne, it's a long train trip! Great work Danwood


 Agreed mate!


----------



## timmi9191 (28/9/13)

Thanks dan.. Great to meet you.. Will send u a pic when my project is complete..

Ps - love to see ur brew rig when its complete!!


----------



## Danwood (29/9/13)

Cheers Tim, and thanks for the beers. I'll post in the brew rigs thread when I've got my lazy carcass into gear and drilled the pot etc.

Yep, looking forward to the pipe keg builds...I believe the thread is 'portable keg build'...or words to that effect.

Good to meet everyone who has collected so far. 

*Ahem*....Breakbeer....*cough*...Bullsneck. Stragglers !


----------



## Yob (29/9/13)

When I first did a Perc Met BB it was a month till everybody had cleared the cellar :lol:


----------



## bullsneck (29/9/13)

Danwood said:


> Cheers Tim, and thanks for the beers. I'll post in the brew rigs thread when I've got my lazy carcass into gear and drilled the pot etc.
> Yep, looking forward to the pipe keg builds...I believe the thread is 'portable keg build'...or words to that effect.
> Good to meet everyone who has collected so far.
> *Ahem*....Breakbeer....*cough*...Bullsneck. Stragglers !


Bugger me! That one slipped my mind. Are you around tomorrow? I'm headed to Lysterfield Part for some mountain biking.


----------

